# accomodation required in melbourne



## newbud (Mar 8, 2016)

hi friends,
I am looking for an accommodation in Melbourne near convention centre. Moving to Melbourne in the month of April. Looking out for some room or paying guest accommodtion. please contact me on:390186766


----------

